# P220 reassembly trouble



## laneh76 (Oct 25, 2013)

I did a complete disassemble to duracoat and now the slide till not go back on. The feed ramp of the barrel is hitting the top of the locking insert. The insert looks like it is seated all the way on the bottom of the frame. Any ideas?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were to take a wild guess, I would suspect fairly tight tolerances and too thick of a coat of duracoat somewhere or another.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd check out the Sig forum.(P226 gunsmith special) The same issue w/ an old P226. The fix? New locking block insert.


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

denner said:


> If I were to take a wild guess, I would suspect fairly tight tolerances and too thick of a coat of duracoat somewhere or another.


Yea this^^. Check slide fitment without barrel. Also check the barrel installed without slide.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If the locking insert is installed correctly, and it should be if the takedown lever is fully in and rotated to the vertical position, I would also guess it's the thickness of the duracoat on one or more of the lockup locations. The areas to check are here:


----------

